

Researchers Probe Whether, Why, 'Free Will' Exists - maximumwage
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/27/researchers-probe-whether_n_552628.html

======
dmfdmf
Any attempts to "prove" free-will is circular non-sense. FW is presupposed by
the concepts "proof", "knowledge" and (human) "consciousness" and even
"researchers". Attempts to prove it are in fact a denial of it. They should
save their money and read the works of Ayn Rand.

